# Help! Slide Room Won't Extend



## hottubwilly

Just got to a campground and the main slide room on my 2010 Outback 300 BH won't extend! The motor runs and I hear clicking but it won't go anywhere. Is there a manual override to get the slide room out? Where is it? I can't find anything in the manuals and the entire underbelly is enclosed. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Dan Borer

I assume you have internet access since you sent the message. If so, click http://www.keystonerv.com/?page=video_library and then click on the Service Tips tab. Theere is a video telling you what to do. The info you need starts at 1:49 into the video.

Good luck!


----------



## Dan Borer

Or go to the same video on Youtube:


----------



## dhdb

I don't know if this will help:
http://www.tada-rv.com/scripts/pdfretail/get.php?id=366


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

donchya just love this place!














How cool that you can post and get responses so quickly! when we were at Cape Disappointment and didn't have power to our outlets ( ahem, forgot to plug in outside







) I was almost in panic and posted to the forum.Right away I got responses and one of the PNW Outbackers even tried to call me!









My neighbors are getting a new Keystone trailer but not sure which one. I can't wait to tell em what they can learn here!


----------



## Nathan

I'm late to the party, but just so you know, it will take a LOT of turns to move the slide in or out.

Also, make sure nothing is blocking the slideout from extending.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just curious - did you ever get your slide out or figure out what the problem was?


----------



## hottubwilly

Ok so this is really strange. After working for a few hours trying to locate and access the manual override underneath the trailer, DW suggested that maybe since the rear slide room (on the opposite side of the offending slide room) was out, that might prevent the main room from going out. So we pulled the small rear slide in and wouldn't you know it the main slide room worked fine! I guess we never put them out in that order before? I don't know and am skeptical so I plan to call Keystone today to ask if it is designed that way. Also we are almost perfectly level side to side on this campsite.

I just have a feeling that it's not supposed to work like that and think there is a bigger issue. For now I have canceled the mobile RV repair guy appointment and will follow up with Keystone and then post back the results.

THANK YOU!!!! to all that responded.


----------



## dhdb

Glad to hear everything worked out!


----------



## hottubwilly

So on the following trip the same thing happened again. We were level side to side, front to back. Motor was running, slide not going anywhere. We messed around with the rear slide room, bringing it in, then back out, etc.. for a few minutes while I got the ratchet ready to try and manually extend it. Then suddenly it worked.

Well we had enough with the "hit or miss" slide room operation and took it in for warranty work. Dropped it off on 7/12 for a 7/15 appointment. I finally got an update on 7/23, problem with gear box and worm gear?? or something like that. They need to be replaced, 4 hours of labor. Keystone has apparently approved the fix and they are waiting on parts.

Luckily it's still under warranty. At this point I have had basically every major component of my TT repaired or replaced - and we bought it in April! Right about now I am thinking that our decision to purchase the 6 year extended warranty was a good one as this TT seems to need repairs regularly.

That being said we still love our Outback, it is great and so comfortable. We look forward to every chance we get to use it. Our next trip to the beach is coming up in 2 weeks, Sebastian Inlet SP on the east coast of central FL - keeping our fingers crossed that the parts come and the work gets done in time!


----------



## Nathan

Yeah, the gear box under the belly is full of plastic gears. This is not an OB thing, but a sildeout thing. It sounds like this should fix it for you. You might request that they verify the slide is adjusted correctly when they are in there just to make sure there wasn't any binding that may have contributed to the gearbox failure.


----------



## WERA976

This same thing is happening to us right now. The side slide just clicks like the gears won't mesh when you push the rocker switch to extend the side slide. There's power to the motor, you can hear it, but unfortunately all I get is gears gnashing into each other. It's very frustrating. Is there some way to start the slide to come out and let the motor do the rest? It just feels like it won't get started. Pushing it hasn't worked so far. We're supposed to go to NC this weekend, and finding this problem tonight is jeopardizing the trip.


----------



## egregg57

WERA976 said:


> This same thing is happening to us right now. The side slide just clicks like the gears won't mesh when you push the rocker switch to extend the side slide. There's power to the motor, you can hear it, but unfortunately all I get is gears gnashing into each other. It's very frustrating. Is there some way to start the slide to come out and let the motor do the rest? It just feels like it won't get started. Pushing it hasn't worked so far. We're supposed to go to NC this weekend, and finding this problem tonight is jeopardizing the trip.


Yup! Got just the thing that may help.

First ensure you are firmly chocked. if your stab jacks are down raise them so there is no torquing of the frame. Try to electrically run the slide out.

If That doesn't work, get the following tools. Screwdriver or 1/4 inch nutdriver, razor knife, adjustable wrench or socket set.

Go under the unit. Look for a cover with 4 screws opposite of the side that the slide is on.

Remove the cover. You may need to cut out a hole. Using a razor knife cut 1/2 to the inside of the square made by the screw holes. Cut three sides only to create a flap. With a wrench or ratchet find the end of the drive shaft and rotate it clockwise. I believe clockwise. This should begin to run the slide out. If it begins to move try to drive it out electrically.

If it is still jammed I would not recommend forcing it. If it does run out okay, cycle it to ensure proper operation. Check that it does not appear to be racked to one side or the other. If all seems well run the slide out set the jacks and replace the cover.

Before you run the slide back in before leaving, make sure you raise your stab jacks.

You may be on a site that is just out of level in such a way that it is causing flex.

Hope that helps. Sending pm.

Eric


----------



## WERA976

egregg57 said:


> This same thing is happening to us right now. The side slide just clicks like the gears won't mesh when you push the rocker switch to extend the side slide. There's power to the motor, you can hear it, but unfortunately all I get is gears gnashing into each other. It's very frustrating. Is there some way to start the slide to come out and let the motor do the rest? It just feels like it won't get started. Pushing it hasn't worked so far. We're supposed to go to NC this weekend, and finding this problem tonight is jeopardizing the trip.


Yup! Got just the thing that may help.

First ensure you are firmly chocked. if your stab jacks are down raise them so there is no torquing of the frame. Try to electrically run the slide out.

If That doesn't work, get the following tools. Screwdriver or 1/4 inch nutdriver, razor knife, adjustable wrench or socket set.

Go under the unit. Look for a cover with 4 screws opposite of the side that the slide is on.

Remove the cover. You may need to cut out a hole. Using a razor knife cut 1/2 to the inside of the square made by the screw holes. Cut three sides only to create a flap. With a wrench or ratchet find the end of the drive shaft and rotate it clockwise. I believe clockwise. This should begin to run the slide out. If it begins to move try to drive it out electrically.

If it is still jammed I would not recommend forcing it. If it does run out okay, cycle it to ensure proper operation. Check that it does not appear to be racked to one side or the other. If all seems well run the slide out set the jacks and replace the cover.

Before you run the slide back in before leaving, make sure you raise your stab jacks.

You may be on a site that is just out of level in such a way that it is causing flex.

Hope that helps. Sending pm.

Eric
[/quote]
Wild. This is exactly what I've been doing for the past 1.5 hours, and I got the slide to work. I won't say I "fixed" it, but it extended, we packed the trailer, and we retracted it.

I watched the video on Keystone's Youtube channel, and then went out and did exactly what you describe above. I didn't think it would work, as I figured that procedure was for when the motor stopped working, not when the slide track stopped engaging. Turns out I was wrong, the slide did extend after I helped move the thing out by rotating the shaft two complete revolutions. The motor then did the rest.

I sure would prefer a more permanent solution to this issue. I'm going to investigate further.

Thanks.


----------



## joeymac

WERA976 said:


> This same thing is happening to us right now. The side slide just clicks like the gears won't mesh when you push the rocker switch to extend the side slide. There's power to the motor, you can hear it, but unfortunately all I get is gears gnashing into each other. It's very frustrating. Is there some way to start the slide to come out and let the motor do the rest? It just feels like it won't get started. Pushing it hasn't worked so far. We're supposed to go to NC this weekend, and finding this problem tonight is jeopardizing the trip.


Yup! Got just the thing that may help.

First ensure you are firmly chocked. if your stab jacks are down raise them so there is no torquing of the frame. Try to electrically run the slide out.

If That doesn't work, get the following tools. Screwdriver or 1/4 inch nutdriver, razor knife, adjustable wrench or socket set.

Go under the unit. Look for a cover with 4 screws opposite of the side that the slide is on.

Remove the cover. You may need to cut out a hole. Using a razor knife cut 1/2 to the inside of the square made by the screw holes. Cut three sides only to create a flap. With a wrench or ratchet find the end of the drive shaft and rotate it clockwise. I believe clockwise. This should begin to run the slide out. If it begins to move try to drive it out electrically.

If it is still jammed I would not recommend forcing it. If it does run out okay, cycle it to ensure proper operation. Check that it does not appear to be racked to one side or the other. If all seems well run the slide out set the jacks and replace the cover.

Before you run the slide back in before leaving, make sure you raise your stab jacks.

You may be on a site that is just out of level in such a way that it is causing flex.

Hope that helps. Sending pm.

Eric
[/quote]
Wild. This is exactly what I've been doing for the past 1.5 hours, and I got the slide to work. I won't say I "fixed" it, but it extended, we packed the trailer, and we retracted it.

I watched the video on Keystone's Youtube channel, and then went out and did exactly what you describe above. I didn't think it would work, as I figured that procedure was for when the motor stopped working, not when the slide track stopped engaging. Turns out I was wrong, the slide did extend after I helped move the thing out by rotating the shaft two complete revolutions. The motor then did the rest.

I sure would prefer a more permanent solution to this issue. I'm going to investigate further.

Thanks.
[/quote]
Please report back once you figure out a solution to this.....I have the same exact problem on my 2010 312BH. The main slide works intermittently, and when it doesnt it makes that darn clicking noise. I get up underneath her, give the manual nut on the slide motor a few cranks and then she works. Very frustrating, especially since I am out of warrenty.


----------



## CdnOutback

Is the slide going it too far on the rack? Is there an adjustment to stop this from happening? Maybe the service dept at your dealership will just answer the question of how to fix this permanently... (just thinking out loud)


----------



## egregg57

I have been guilty of having/letting my wife bring the slide in until it "ratchets". I believe now this is not a good idea and the slide should be snuffed up but not to a point where the clutch is challenged.

Try bringing the slide in snug and then cycle it in and out to verify proper operation.

It may be an issue or a combination of issues dealing with weight, twisting of the frame because of leveling or a problem with the slide being out of alignment. The alignment issue should be visible if it exists by viewing the slide face in relation to the side of the camper.

I think if we all keep at it we'll put our fingers on the issue(s) collectively.

Eric


----------



## Bass Fiddler

(My first Reply) On my 2010 Outback Sydney Edition Fifth Wheel, bedroom slide would not go out. Solution: using 5/8" socket I got under the bed from the hall side, (lots of room) and was able to reach the electric motor located in the center; turned the 5/8" Nut on the end COUNTER CLOCKWISE about 4 turns.(My RV dealer assured me that, although it was very hard to turn (initially), no damage would be done. Probably moved the room 1-2 inches (out) is all and that was enough for the wall toggle switch to work normally and extend the room on out!! yeh!!! I intend to abide by the advice found elsewhere in the forum, " the fix I found that works is after it's in all the way, to momentarily hit the out-just enough to take the pressure off(not even 1 sec worth)."


----------



## damon

egregg57 said:


> 'WERA976' said:
> 
> 
> 
> This same thing is happening to us right now. The side slide just clicks like the gears won't mesh when you push the rocker switch to extend the side slide. There's power to the motor, you can hear it, but unfortunately all I get is gears gnashing into each other. It's very frustrating. Is there some way to start the slide to come out and let the motor do the rest? It just feels like it won't get started. Pushing it hasn't worked so far. We're supposed to go to NC this weekend, and finding this problem tonight is jeopardizing the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Got just the thing that may help.
> 
> First ensure you are firmly chocked. if your stab jacks are down raise them so there is no torquing of the frame. Try to electrically run the slide out.
> 
> If That doesn't work, get the following tools. Screwdriver or 1/4 inch nutdriver, razor knife, adjustable wrench or socket set.
> 
> Go under the unit. Look for a cover with 4 screws opposite of the side that the slide is on.
> 
> Remove the cover. You may need to cut out a hole. Using a razor knife cut 1/2 to the inside of the square made by the screw holes. Cut three sides only to create a flap. With a wrench or ratchet find the end of the drive shaft and rotate it clockwise. I believe clockwise. This should begin to run the slide out. If it begins to move try to drive it out electrically.
> 
> If it is still jammed I would not recommend forcing it. If it does run out okay, cycle it to ensure proper operation. Check that it does not appear to be racked to one side or the other. If all seems well run the slide out set the jacks and replace the cover.
> 
> Before you run the slide back in before leaving, make sure you raise your stab jacks.
> 
> You may be on a site that is just out of level in such a way that it is causing flex.
> 
> Hope that helps. Sending pm.
> 
> Eric
Click to expand...

Thanks for this info Eric. Have had this issue on and off for years in by 301BH. I simply would use a pipe wrench to loosen the bell stop underneath the slide out, per dealer instructions. Today that no longer worked. Your instructions above did the trick!

Damon


----------

